# Long Distance Friends



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I wonder if Allen and Born2hunt and some others have been following the progress here. It would be really great if they could join us too. Of course we don't have it all nailed down yet but we are working on it. If any of you get on the campfire or on a topic with them (actually everyone) give an elbow in the ribs just to make sure they know its coming down and they are welcome and requested to attend, if they can.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Allen Glore (Jan 18, 2000)

Sarge, I would love to be there. But I have three very long hunting trips planned from Aug. 1st to Sept. 30th and then again in Oct. for Oregon. That will stretch my hunting funds for this year to the max. I would like to get back and see family and was planning a trip for the first part of 2001. My thoughts will be with you guys and gals when you do get together though.

------------------
AlleninAlaska


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Sarge, you can tentatively count me in, I'll do my best to be there. I am assuming it is an open deal.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Yes its open, and you are very welcome. Please get yourself a copy of the signup sheet and shoot me an email. Thanks we are very pleased that the outing is beginning to grow.

------------------
Sarge


----------

